# Mettere in mora (sentido figurado, no jurídico)



## Mister Draken

Escribo para  consultar cómo puede traducirse el sentido figurado de «mettere in mora».

La frase es:  «A esiti altrettanto letali ha condotto una teoria della globalizzazione che, insieme al tempo, è sembrata *mettere in mora* anche la distanza spaziale tra i diversi punti della Terra».

Mi traducción tentativa: «A resultados igualmente letales ha conducido una teoría de la globalización que, junto al tiempo, pareció *poner en cuestión* así mismo la distancia espacial entre los diversos puntos de la Tierra».


¡Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## TheCrociato91

Hola.

No conocía este uso de "mettere in mora" en un sentido que no fuera el jurídico. Es más, se me hace bastante raro y ni siquiera logro encontrar muchos resultados en Google.

¿Nos puedes decir de dónde está sacado el fragmento que citas?


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao @Mister Draken "Mettere in mora" più che "in questione" significa qui "mettere in sospeso".
Mora *3.* (ant.) indugio, rallentamento; sospensione, proroga


----------



## Mister Draken

Muchas gracias.

La frase es de _Politica e negazione. Per una filosofia affermativa_, de Roberto Esposito. Einaudi, Torino, 2018, p. X.

Entonces, ¿podría ser «mantiene en vilo»?


----------



## TheCrociato91

Scusa, @lorenzos, ma cosa vorrebbe dire "mettere in sospeso anche la distanza spaziale tra i diversi punti della Terra"? Accantonare, non dare importanza?

Capisco l'analogia con "mettere in sospeso il tempo", ma il resto della frase mi lascia un po' perplesso.

Edición: @Mister Draken, "mantener en vilo" es lo que suelo usar para traducir "mantenere in sospeso", por lo que me parece perfecto. Sigo sin entender muy bien lo que significa el original, pero como le resulta muy claro a lorenzos, supongo que el significado viene a ser lo que comenta él.


----------



## Mister Draken

Que la globalización ha disminuido el tiempo (haciendo que las cosas sean más instantáneas) está claro, pero coincido en que respecto a la distancia... ¿estará diciendo que por consiguiente se acortan las distancias? Esto en un sentido figurado, porque la distancia entre Roma y Madrid fue, es y será siempre la misma.


----------



## lorenzos

In effetti ci sono pochissime ricorrenze di "mettere in mora" con significato non giuridico ma mi sembra che questa possa essere esemplificativa del significato:
Valerio Sgalambro "_Ed è proprio questa straordinaria sensibilità nei confronti dell'irriducibile e ricchissima “complessità” di ciascun singolo individuo, il motivo per cui si decide di *mettere in mora*, per così dire, il mito della ragione uniformante_".


----------



## Mister Draken

En este caso sería «*poner en suspenso*, por así decirlo, el mito de la razón que uniformiza».


----------



## Ciprianus

Habría que preguntarle al autor lo que quiso decir y si sabe lo que realmente quiere decir lo que escribió.
Yo estoy seguro que no sabe, y nosotros aquí tratando de entender  lo que es solo una tontería.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ciprianus said:


> Habría que preguntarle al autor lo que quiso decir y si sabe lo que realmente quiere decir lo que escribió.
> Yo estoy seguro que no sabe, y nosotros aquí tratando de entender  lo que es solo una tontería.




Sciocchezze senza senso.


----------



## Mister Draken

Sé que las reglas del foro no lo permiten, pero para seguir la «diversión» del sinsentido, les añado un párrafo en el cual el autor usa la misma expresión (_Pensiero Vivente_, Einaudi, Torino, 2013)

Se c’è un perno intorno al quale l’intero pensiero di Bruno sembra ruotare come un cerchio in cui teologia, cosmologia e antropologia trapassano l’una nell’altra senza soluzione di continuità, è costituito dalla critica dell’idea di persona. Quando egli, incalzato dagli inquisitori, ammette di aver «dubitato circa il nome di persona del Figliuolo e del Spirito santo, non intendendo queste due persone distinte dal Padre», non si limita a contestare, nel loro fondamento dogmatico, i misteri della Trinità e dell’Incarnazione, ma apre una prospettiva radicale di cui soltanto oggi si comincia a misurare la portata. Che, per alleviare la propria posizione davanti ai suoi persecutori, cercasse di legittimarla attraverso l’autorità di sant’Agostino – cui attribuiva la sua stessa diffidenza nei confronti di un termine a suo dire di conio tardo e senza riscontri nella Scrittura – non fa che accentuare l’assoluta singolarità filosofica delle sue tesi. È nota la sua adesione all’eresia di Ario e Sabellio, così come è stata avanzata l’ipotesi, certamente plausibile, di una sovrapposizione tra l’effettiva posizione di Agostino e la critica filologica mossa da Lorenzo Valla all’identificazione tra persona e substantia operata da Boezio. Ma né l’una né l’altra circostanza bastano a circoscrivere l’effetto, di per sé dirompente,  del rifiuto di Bruno. A uscire negata, dalla *messa in mora* della categoria di persona, era non solo la funzione mediatrice del Cristo tra finito e infinito, ma la stessa nozione di un Dio personale, vale a dire essenzialmente caratterizzato dall’attributo della volontà.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mister Draken said:


> A uscire negata, dalla *messa in mora* della categoria di persona, era non solo la funzione mediatrice del Cristo tra finito e infinito


Non è lo stesso contesto. Qui è comprensibile, nella frase iniziale non vuol dire niente.


----------



## Mister Draken

¿Y cómo creen que se traduciría, entonces, ese «messa in mora» puesto que en la primera frase habla de «crítica de la idea de persona»? Yo lo entiendo como «cuestionamiento», pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## lorenzos

Con la "messa in mora" la categoria di persona non è solo criticata ma tralasciata, non considerata. 
Es.: "A partire dagli anni ottanta assistiamo alla messa in mora del keynesismo"


TheCrociato91 said:


> Scusa, @lorenzos, ma cosa vorrebbe dire "mettere in sospeso anche la distanza spaziale tra i diversi punti della Terra"? Accantonare, non dare importanza?


Sì, è un uso letterario:
Emilio Franzina "_Accantonati gli usi di sapore nazionalista, di cui si sarebbero potuti anche auspicare la *messa in mora*"_
Es.: Con i forum vengono messe in mora le distanze spaziali e linguistiche.


----------



## Passante

More è presente anche in contesti burocratico/amministrativi: nelle more di effettuare un intervento definitivo si procederà.... = nell'attesa di fare una cosa.
Detto ciò solo io non capisco nel primo periodo chi è il soggetto e che c'entra 'a esiti altrettanto letali'  forse intende CON esiti altrettanto letali?
Io capisco che la sua teoria ha messo in secondo piano tutte le altre anche quelle di caratura elevata.
Aggiungere più frasi prima e dopo è possibile?


----------



## Mister Draken

Sí, claro. 

Neanche la sconfitta del totalitarismo, alla fine della seconda guerra mondiale, ha sciolto il nodo tra politica e negazione. Al contrario, la tesi della fine della storia, originata anch’essa all’interno dell’hegelismo, costituiva l’espressione piú esplicita della sua persistenza. Nella prospettiva di Kojève, del resto, l’esaurimento del negativo rimanda, piuttosto che a una liberazione, allo schiacciamento dell’uomo sulla propria falda animale. A esiti altrettanto letali ha condotto una teoria della globalizzazione che, insieme al tempo, è sembrata *mettere in mora* anche la distanza spaziale tra i diversi punti della Terra. Appena proclamate, tuttavia, entrambe queste fini – del tempo e dello spazio – hanno dato luogo al loro rovesciamento. Sconfermando le illusioni prodotte dal crollo di quello che pareva l’ultimo muro, infatti, già alla fine del Novecento tempo e spazio hanno ripreso a macinare negatività, dividendo con nuove linee di separazione quel mondo che si voleva unificare. Tale ritorno in forza del negativo, in realtà mai venuto meno, è stato il risultato della pretesa di negarlo senza confrontarsi con esso. Ciò che oggi si delinea in maniera sinistra, nel dilagare della violenza, è un contraccolpo interno alla logica della negazione. L’esplosione di un’immanenza tanto piena di sé da andare in pezzi come un corpo devastato dal suo stesso sistema immunitario.


----------



## Passante

Mettere a tacere il fatto che ci siano le distanze spaziali. La globalizzazione elimina il concetto di spazio. Ha usato la figura retorica dell'iperbole se non dico corbellerie.

PS Letture leggere per il preserale


----------

